# Can't stop feeling upset about being behind in university.



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

This has been bothering me for a while now. I'm in my 3rd year in university but I'm surrounded by sophomores with the occasional junior or senior. The reason I'm so behind is that I switched my major from computer science to accounting because the former kicked my ***. It's really getting to me since I started school yesterday. I will likely end up spending 4.5-5 years in undergrad.

Summer classes aren't that much of an option. I can't really afford them because of the way financial aid at my school works.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

i'm in my 4th yr but i'm a junior and will do 5-6 years as well. there was only 1 semester where i was in good standing and that was last yr; i'm lucky that i've been able to attend. this is my third change of major and i'm happy with my decision; i just wish i was a better college student but its something i couldn't help.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I honestly can't imagine changing my major again. I'd be so incredibly behind.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

But at least you're doing well in accounting right? Even though you're technically behind, there are probably underclassmen in your classes that are struggling even though they'll (hopefully) be completing their degree on time.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I honestly can't imagine changing my major again. I'd be so incredibly behind.


yeah. i'm not that behind, there are some gen ed classes i took that will overlap the classes needed for my major and minor. i'm also planning to transfer to a different school, being that i wasted time and money while being unhappy here. i'm hoping my classes will transfer. i have 4 semesters left so that should be enough time to finish.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thats nothing. Im still in school well not a student because im not registered for classes but Ive been going to uni since the fall of 02. I have enough credits completed as a junior


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

You're not the only one to change your major and have to spend extra time in college. I'll end up graduating a year later as well (for different reasons) but I try not to let it bother me because it is what it is. At least you have a major that you can actually do well in now.


----------



## HumbleTears (Aug 21, 2013)

Being behind in university and changing majors is normal. I recently changed mine. Others get behind because they have trouble finding the right classes.

I repeated an elementary school grade.. THAT wasn't embarrassing at all.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

You are not behind. I am twenty one and most likely have three to five years of university left for me to finish. That is _if _I finish...


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

This rings well with me as well.

I am a Biology major, but I don't enjoy my classes at all, and as a result, my grades aren't as great as they could be.

Keep us updated.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*pat pat* no need to be so hard on yourself 

I guess i'll share my story too
I went to school for a little over 2 years at a place I hated. It was in Japan, felt like it was going nowhere, gradually did worse and worse in school until it was too much. I decided to come home and enroll in a community college  I wasn't able to transfer any credits (most I did either very poorly or were pretty much useless) So basically I'm starting over in school. I'm not upset, though. I just need some time 

anyway, I think you will be just fine :yes Imagine how great it'll feel to finish school and earn that degree!


----------



## hapa (Jul 14, 2010)

Doby said:


> You are not behind. I am twenty one and most likely have three to five years of university left for me to finish. That is _if _I finish...


Same for me. I failed out of uni, and am going to a community college to raise my GPA back up so I can re-enter uni. 21 years old and all of my high school friends are graduating or going to grad school. I feel horrible about it, but we all need to think positive and realize how much this little piece of paper is actually going to affect the rest of our lives.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

hapa said:


> Same for me. I failed out of uni, and am going to a community college to raise my GPA back up so I can re-enter uni. 21 years old and all of my high school friends are graduating or going to grad school. I feel horrible about it, but we all need to think positive and realize how much this little piece of paper is actually going to affect the rest of our lives.


A lot of people in their twenties are going back to school to earn more technical degrees. That's something that reminds me that I'm most definitely not too old to switch my major.


----------

